# Is my zebra danio carrying eggs?



## zebradanios (Mar 29, 2015)

I have 2 zebra danios and one of them seems to have a fat stomach. Does she have eggs? Or is it a male...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No picture showing, but if it's a female, it's got eggs. Zebras are very prolific spawners.


----------

